# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  अति-महत्वाकांक्षा

## Munneraja

मनुष्य का स्व

सेंस्टिविटी/ अति महत्त्वाकांक्षा

----------


## Munneraja

सामन्यतया मनुष्य अपने पाने की इच्छा को पूरी ना कर पाने की स्थिति में 
चुप हो कर अगली इच्छा की पूर्ती के लिए कोशिश करता है 
फिर और अगली के लिए ....

----------


## Munneraja

इस अगली इच्छा की पूर्ती ही उसके जीवन के जीने का कारण होती है 
अथवा इसे यों कहें कि इच्छा पूर्ती की उत्सुकता ही उसे जीवंत जीने को अग्रसर करती है

----------


## Munneraja

असामान्य स्थिति में 
मनुष्य अपनी इच्छा की पूर्ती ना होने पर कुंठित हो जाता है 
वह अपनी इच्छा की पूर्ती के लिए जिद करता है 
जिद पूरी ना होने की स्थिति में क़ानून एवं समाज के कायदों से विपरीत 
चलकर उसे पूरी करने की कोशिश करता है.

----------


## Munneraja

इस सबके बाद की स्थिति 
कि मनुष्य अपनी इच्छा या महत्वाकांक्षा को पूरी ना कर पाए 
उसके अंतर्मन के द्वारा अपने को कचोटे 
गलत कार्य करने को वो मानसिक रूप से अक्षम पाए 
तो पागलपन की स्थिति परिलक्षित होती है

----------


## Munneraja

सो सामर्थ्यवान नहीं होते वो अक्सर 
जब वो अपने सोचे हुए को नहीं पा सकते है तो 
इधर उधर से, किसी प्रकार से कुछ हासिल करके 
जन सामान्य में वाहवाही हासिल करने की कोशीश करते हैं

----------


## Munneraja

हमने पिछले काफी समय से फोरम पर ये देखा भी 
धर्म/कानून/विज्ञान/मनोरंजन आदि के विभिन्न विषयों पर जानकारी ना होते हुए भी 
इस फटे में टांग घुसाना 
इधर उधर से किसी और फोरम पर हुयी किन्ही और सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियों को 
बिना उपयुक्त जानकारी या ज्ञान हुए जस का तस दूसरे फोरम/साईट पर कॉपी करना 
ऐसे सदस्यों का मुख्य शगल होता है.
ताकि वो अन्य सदस्यों से वाह वाही पा सकें.

----------


## Munneraja

उनकी महत्वाकांक्षा होती है कि वो अन्य सदस्यों से ऊपर जाने जाएँ 
लेकिन अनेक विषयों पर उनका ज्ञान नगन्य होता है 
एवं फालतू का समय भरपूर 
अर्थात वे अधिकतर समय फालतू रहते हैं

----------


## Munneraja

अब फालतू रहने से परिवार में उनकी प्रतिष्ठा कुछ नहीं रह जाती है 
तो अपनी महत्वाकांक्षा कि वे भी कुछ हैं को दिखाने के लिए नेट की दुनिया में 
इधर उधर करके अपने को सिद्ध करने की कोशिश करते हैं.
या चोरी चकारी करके हासिल चोरी के धन/सामान से दूसरों के सामने इतराना.

----------


## Munneraja

ऊँचा पद प्राप्त करने के लिए यह जताते हैं कि उनके द्वारा दूसरों को कितना लाभ मिल रहा है 
जरा जरा सी बात पर तुनक जाते हैं 
गलती पर झट से माफ़ी भी मांग लेते हैं 
और फिर से गलती करते हैं.
ये इनकी मानसिकता होती है

----------


## Munneraja

दूसरों को बेबात गाली देना 
उनको कानून की धमकियां देना 
इधर उधर शिकायत करके डराने की कोशिश करना 
ये सब अवसाद/अर्द्ध पागलपन की निशानी हैं 
ऐसे व्यक्तियों को डॉक्टर की सहायता चाहिए होती है

----------


## Munneraja

हम एक उदाहरण से अच्छा समझ पायेंगे 

हमारे द्वारा कभी कभी देखने में आता होगा 
शराब पीकर उत्पात करना 
अपने बीवी बच्चो को मारना पीटना 

शराब उनके मन में छुपी हुई कुंठा को उभार देती है 
और व्यक्ति अतिवादी हो जाता है

----------


## Munneraja

शराब पी लेने के बाद व्यक्ति समझता है कि 
अन्य सभी उसके सामने हीन/गौण हो गए हैं 

शराब खराब हरेक के लिए नहीं होती है 
लेकिन कुंठित व्यक्ति मुखर हो जाता है 

उसी प्रकार से कुंठित व्यक्ति 
अन्य व्यक्तियों पर रौब गांठने के लिए 
उनमे अपनी कार्यप्रणालियों के द्वारा डर बिठाने की कोशिश करता है 
और इस क्रिया में अनेको बार अन्यों से धिक्कारा जाता है

----------


## jeet6162

*गुरु जी 
प्रणाम 
आपकी सभी बाते दिल को छु गई
फ़ोरम ओर जीवन दोनो जगह सही बात बेठती है 
अगर आपकी बात का अमल करे तो जीवन सीध्ध हो जाए 
आपको दिल से* :salut:

----------


## Munneraja

> *गुरु जी 
> प्रणाम 
> आपकी सभी बाते दिल को छु गई
> फ़ोरम ओर जीवन दोनो जगह सही बात बेठती है 
> अगर आपकी बात का अमल करे तो जीवन सीध्ध हो जाए 
> आपको दिल से* :salut:


अनुज 
जीवन में हरेक को सब कुछ नहीं मिलता है 
एक दूसरे से सामंजस्य बिठा कर चलने से जीवन में भले ही सब कुछ नहीं पाया जा सकता हो 
लेकिन प्यार भरपूर मिलता है 
और जिंदगी की राह आसान हो जाती है

----------


## groopji

सच और जीवन में उतारने योग्य ..... आभासी दुनिया और वास्तविक दुनिया में किस तरह से तालमेल बैठाया जाए ..... इस बात को बहुत सीधे और सरल तरीके से उकेर दिया

पर भैया इतना कहूँगा की आपकी कही हुई बात सिर्फ वही समझ सकेगा ... जिसमे मानवगुण धर्म हैं

----------


## umabua

उत्कृष्ट जानकारी को साझा करने के लिए धन्यवाद एवं आभार मुन्ना जी।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शराब पी लेने के बाद व्यक्ति समझता है कि 
> अन्य सभी उसके सामने हीन/गौण हो गए हैं 
> 
> शराब खराब हरेक के लिए नहीं होती है 
> लेकिन कुंठित व्यक्ति मुखर हो जाता है 
> 
> उसी प्रकार से कुंठित व्यक्ति 
> अन्य व्यक्तियों पर रौब गांठने के लिए 
> उनमे अपनी कार्यप्रणालियों के द्वारा डर बिठाने की कोशिश करता है 
> और इस क्रिया में अनेको बार अन्यों से धिक्कारा जाता है


बड़े भाई जी शराब पीने के बाद इंसान होश मैं नहीं रहता । 
कोई दूसरा उदाहरण दे जो होश मैं हो--

----------


## jeet6162

> बड़े भाई जी शराब पीने के बाद इंसान होश मैं नहीं रहता । 
> कोई दूसरा उदाहरण दे जो होश मैं हो--


अरे किस ने कहा ही होश नही रहता है ?
क्या आपने कभी ऐसा देखा हे की शराब पीने के बाद किसी ने अपने मां के साथ बुरा व्यव्हार किया हो ?
वो इन्सान लडखडाता हुआ भी अपने घर ही जाता है, पडोशी के घर मे नही घुस जाता है

----------


## faqrudeen

Chha gaye guru. Kahin pe nigahein kahin pe nishana bhai

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Chha gaye guru. Kahin pe nigahein kahin pe nishana bhai


अपने बड़े भैया पे सबको बड़ा नाज है--कहीं पे निगाह है कहीं पे निशाना ।

----------


## faqrudeen

> अपने बड़े भैया पे सबको बड़ा नाज है--कहीं पे निगाह है कहीं पे निशाना ।


Bhai ise bolte hn saamp bhi mar jaye aur lathi bhi na toote.

----------


## draculla

बड़े भैया आपने बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक बाते कहीं है.
बड़े बुजुर्ग भी कह है......

जैसी दृष्टि वैसी श्रृष्टि. 
जैसा खाओ अन्न वैसा होय मन.

----------


## robin hood

अच्छी बाते बताई बड़े भैया, पर उस का इलाज भी बताइए ,उसकी भासा में जवाब देना उचित नही होगा ,और वो गाली बके जा रहा हें

----------


## manojdjoshi

अब उनके हाथ में कुछ नहीं हे तो अपनी id बदल के दूसरो को व्यक्तिगत सन्देश द्वारा कानून से डराने व धमकी भरे सन्देश द्वारा भड़काने का काम कर रहे हे और कानून की बाते तो सन्देश में ऐसे लिख रहे हे जेसे खुद कानून के महा पंडित हो :pointlol:

----------


## SAAJANN

उस सदस्य ने मुझे भी कई बार PM कर कानून कि धमकी दी है आज भी एक PM किया है

----------


## andythegood

मित्रो मुझे भी पी म करके कानूनी धमकी दी जा रही है,की फोरम में आना बंद कर दो

----------


## robin hood

दोस्तों निश्चिंत रहिये ये कोई फेसबुक नही कि आपकी गलत बातो कि रिपोर्ट हो जायेगी ,वयस्क फोरमे खुद इलीगल हें और इलीगल चीज कि कभी लीगल शिकायत यानी प्रथम सुचना प्रतिवेदन मतबल fir नही हो सकती

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्तों निश्चिंत रहिये ये कोई फेसबुक नही कि आपकी गलत बातो कि रिपोर्ट हो जायेगी ,वयस्क फोरमे खुद इलीगल हें और इलीगल चीज कि कभी लीगल शिकायत यानी प्रथम सुचना प्रतिवेदन मतबल fir नही हो सकती


इतना याद रखे मित्र हम सब जब इस फोरम पे पोस्ट करते है तो अमेरिका मैं पोस्ट करते है,,जहां ये फोरम बिलकुल लीगल है ।

----------


## robin hood

> इतना याद रखे मित्र हम सब जब इस फोरम पे पोस्ट करते है तो अमेरिका मैं पोस्ट करते है,,जहां ये फोरम बिलकुल लीगल है ।


पर वो चचा इसकी शिकायत अमरीका में नही कर रहा ,भारत में कर रहा हें जो कि हो नही सकता

----------


## Munneraja

बिना हिचक के पुलिस में रिपोर्ट की जा सकती है 
यह तथ्य मुझे सक्षम अधिकारी ने बताए हैं 
गाली गलौज के लिए पास के पुलिस स्टेशन में शिकायत दर्ज करके दिल्ली में स्थित साइबर क्राइम ब्रांच को एफ आई आर की सूचना देकर कार्यवाही को आगे बढ़ाया जा सकता है

----------


## faqrudeen

Aaj mujhse bhi kuch swal rakhne ko kaha h prabandhan k saamne. Usse baat ho hi nahi paayi. Jab tak maine msg dekha wo ban ho chuka tha.

----------


## Munneraja

जो अपनी गलत हरकतों से सामान्य सदस्यों का दिल दुखा चुका  था
भगवान ने उसे सजा दी
उसका एक्सीडेंट हुआ
जिसकी बद्दुआयें वो आज तक भुगत रहा है

----------


## robin hood

> जो अपनी गलत हरकतों से सामान्य सदस्यों का दिल दुखा चुका  था
> भगवान ने उसे सजा दी
> उसका एक्सीडेंट हुआ
> जिसकी बद्दुआयें वो आज तक भुगत रहा है


कोन बड़े भेया ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ashwanimale

सभी से निवेदन अपनी-अपनी गरिमा बनायें रखें|

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जो अपनी गलत हरकतों से सामान्य सदस्यों का दिल दुखा चुका  था
> भगवान ने उसे सजा दी
> उसका एक्सीडेंट हुआ
> जिसकी बद्दुआयें वो आज तक भुगत रहा है


बड़े भैया जी को नमस्कार.
बड़े भैया जी आप किन साहब के बारे में बात कर रहे हैं?
कृपया यहाँ या पम के माध्यम से बता दें?

----------


## ramsingh111

> जो अपनी गलत हरकतों से सामान्य सदस्यों का दिल दुखा चुका  था
> भगवान ने उसे सजा दी
> उसका एक्सीडेंट हुआ
> जिसकी बद्दुआयें वो आज तक भुगत रहा है


  जी हा जी उसके बारे में मुगे भी पम दुआर सूचित करने की कृपा केरे बड़े बड़े भैया जी 
साभार नमस्ते और 
नववर्ष की मुबारकबाद और शुभकामनाये

----------


## rahul-bhai

मैं pm करने वाले सदस्य को तो नहीं जानता ,लेकिन उसके द्वारा किये गये pm में कोई गाली गलौज नहीं थी, लेकिन कानूनी डर जरूर दिखाया गया था !

----------

